# July Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Frens, I tink I gots da shot!


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Am a pawfessional at this


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I have a human and dog one!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Hiking selfie in our matching outfits 😂

It’s cut off but my shirt says “brought the essentials: food, water, dog”


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Cuddled up on a comfy chair.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan and me having lunch after a hike:


----------



## Margaux's Dad (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love a popular theme, keep those selfies coming!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## zinnia (7 mo ago)

3goldens2keep said:


> View attachment 893812


That expression says a lot…🤣 Love it!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

How yous hold dis camera wis paws?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great theme this month! Here are mom and daugher Tally and Summer.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

zinnia said:


> That expression says a lot…🤣 Love it!


Thanks for the comment...she is now approaching ten years old with a full 'powder' face. What you see in her look as a puppy, is still the look she has now...full of fun with a touch of trouble...


----------



## watterdog (Sep 6, 2013)

Here is my guy. Sweet sweet puppy. I love him more everyday.....


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey Lola! I've got Dad's phone.....should we order a pizza? Pupperoni........?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

A young Barnaby with his teefy selfie!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Abby being fresh.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Aria wanting something


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Not a golden and not eligible, but I love this picture of my Lady Majik trying to cone me out of a lick in my yogurt cup. I had the camera on the patio trying to get a picture a male cardinal coming to the bird feeder just off the patio. Was eating the yogurt and she, who had been sleeping, woke up and saw me eating, and wanted a lick or two in the cup---which I did usually give her. I only had this[ precious old girl 9 months before losing her July 5, but I







am so thankful for pictures like this.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

3 goldens said:


> Not a golden and not eligible, but I love this picture of my Lady Majik trying to cone me out of a lick in my yogurt cup. I had the camera on the patio trying to get a picture a male cardinal coming to the bird feeder just off the patio. Was eating the yogurt and she, who had been sleeping, woke up and saw me eating, and wanted a lick or two in the cup---which I did usually give her. I only had this[ precious old girl 9 months before losing her July 5, but I
> View attachment 894047
> am so thankful for pictures like this.


She always seemed so sweet when you posted about her. She had a Golden spirit......that makes her an honorary Golden in my book.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

I’m on Squirrel Patrol, so Mahm helped me take this selfie during my break.


----------



## evburkey (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I have lovely brown eyes and I also love to beg (Which is what I am doing in this selfie!).


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Golden Selfies *is the July theme.
This can be taken with a human or as if the pup was taking their own selfie, sounds fun!

Entries will be accepted until Friday, July 22nd.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

sevans said:


> View attachment 893832
> 
> How yous hold dis camera wis paws?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

FurdogDad said:


> She always seemed so sweet when you posted about her. She had a Golden spirit......that makes her an honorary Golden in my book.


Thanks so much. She was a character, sometimes acting silly like a golden....despite being 14 1/2 years old.. That is very, very old for large breed dogs like her. I knew when I took her last Oct I would not have long, but the old girl needed a steady home with lots of love and attention. And she got it and we know she was very happy her for her last 9 months. I still cry when I find tufts of white fur tucked away the vacuum didn't get. I have a bad habit of just falling in love with a dog almost the minute I meet them. And adopting seniors the past several years has caused lots of tears as I didn't have them near long enough, yet at the same time, smiles knowing without a doubt they were happy and had a good, spoiled life here.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I have no idea what the theme is this month. It should be “Lily is in a magazine”.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanksgiving group photo selfie. Jarvis did try to paw at a decoration but left the food alone. Selfie remote was used since we are all in it.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Today's the last day to enter *Golden Selfies.*
This can be taken with a human or as if the pup was taking their own selfie, sounds fun!

Entries will be accepted until Friday, July 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close in a few minutes....


----------

